# Julia Goes to Peris



## Garpal Gumnut (22 January 2013)

For the next exciting stunt by a sitting PM, watch this new movie.

What a stunt.

*Julia Goes to Peris*

Plot: 

White girl in power, meets black girl with prowess.

After enduring no setbacks they conquer Australia.


The End.

gg


----------



## drsmith (22 January 2013)

You should have titled this thread _Our Lady Macbeth_.


----------



## noco (23 January 2013)

I don't think Juliar will be the most popular girl in the Rudd camp today.


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...t-causes-dissent/story-e6freoof-1226559588704


----------



## nulla nulla (23 January 2013)

This could just as easily belong in "Joke of the Day".


----------



## matty77 (23 January 2013)

I can tell you a lot of people are pi$$ed off about this little stunt in the NT.

And that is all it is, a stunt.

I will ask it again, how did people in good conscience vote for this red head lying dog?


----------



## IFocus (23 January 2013)

After 15 years what was it that Trish Crossin did again in the senate?


----------



## dutchie (23 January 2013)

IFocus said:


> After 15 years what was it that Trish Crossin did again in the senate?




about the same as the rest of her party.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 January 2013)

matty77 said:


> I can tell you a lot of people are pi$$ed off about this little stunt in the NT.
> 
> And that is all it is, a stunt.




My ALP contacts in Darwin and the Alice are none too happy with this move.

It may be a pre-emptive move against Kevin Rudd I have been told by a high ranking Left member of Federal ALP caucus.

gg


----------



## drsmith (23 January 2013)

IFocus said:


> After 15 years what was it that Trish Crossin did again in the senate?






Garpal Gumnut said:


> It may be a pre-emptive move against Kevin Rudd I have been told by a high ranking Left member of Federal ALP caucus.



That's it. She voted for Kevin Rudd.

That Labor and its supporters see the enemy within as a bigger threat than the Opposition illustrates the internal strife they are in.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 January 2013)

drsmith said:


> That's it. She voted for Kevin Rudd.
> 
> That Labor and its supporters see the enemy within as a bigger threat than the Opposition illustrates the internal strife they are in.




Agree doc.

If the ALP doesn't split this year, or get Rudd back in to the Lodge, it will be in Opposition for two generations.

Every man, woman and dog, is sick of this politicking.

gg


----------



## sptrawler (23 January 2013)

They just can't move on from the union mentality, now they are treating the upcoming election as a branch stacking excercise.
Why can't they get over themselves and realise they are there to further the country, not to further their self interests.

This election is going to be a bloodbath. IMO


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 January 2013)

sptrawler said:


> They just can't move on from the union mentality, now they are treating the upcoming election as a branch stacking excercise.
> Why can't they get over themselves and realise they are there to further the country, not to further their self interests.
> 
> This election is going to be a bloodbath. IMO




That is certainly the feeling in the ALP.

Interestingly the LNP feel in Queensland it will be closer and are mobilising for a big push coming up to the election.

It must be demoralising for the true believers, the good ALP people.

Gillard and her posse are hell bent on dividing their party and the nation.

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (23 January 2013)

15 years in the Senate is a great run, time to move on...the noalition of course like to see useless members stick around, Lady Joh, John Howard and Bill O'Chee come to mind.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 January 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> 15 years in the Senate is a great run, time to move on...the noalition of course like to see useless members stick around, Lady Joh, John Howard and Bill O'Chee come to mind.




Fred Daly, a gentleman and very long serving ALP member in opposition and as minister, who served in both the Curtin and Whitlam ministeries would be spinning in his grave to hear such drivel.

Absolute poppycock, showing a lack of knowledge of history and appreciation of service.

gg


----------



## sptrawler (23 January 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> 15 years in the Senate is a great run, time to move on...the noalition of course like to see useless members stick around, Lady Joh, John Howard and Bill O'Chee come to mind.




Well then how long has Gillard been there, time to move on? 15 years this year. yeh


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 January 2013)

I reckon this lady would have had the backing of some NT ALP members, in a fair fight against Sen. Crossin.



> Former NT deputy chief minister, Marion Scrymgour, who was Australia's first indigenous female minister, had put her hand up to run against Senator Crossin in ALP's NT Senate battle.
> Ms Scrymgour told ABC Radio, Ms Gillard had phoned her before the Peris announcement, letting her know the race was over.
> ''I think people are cranky. It just robs the territory of the right to have a say,'' she said.
> 
> ...




gg


----------



## drsmith (23 January 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> 15 years in the Senate is a great run, time to move on...the noalition of course like to see useless members stick around, Lady Joh, John Howard and Bill O'Chee come to mind.



Labor can tell their own to f off till their heart's content as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Miss Hale (23 January 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> 15 years in the Senate is a great run, time to move on...the noalition of course like to see useless members stick around, Lady Joh, John Howard and Bill O'Chee come to mind.




If it aint broke don't fix it or if Crossin had been doing a bad job she should have been replaced long ago.  Nope the reason this was done is it's a hamfisted vote grabbing attempt, fortunately the electorate aren't dumb enough to fall for such an obviously cynical tactic. Just _another_ example of Gillard treating the voters with contempt.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 January 2013)

I notice that the ABC are strangely quiet on the Julia goes to Peris issue.

Not a tweek on the Drum, not a mention in Opinion. Absent from Twitter.

Where are Colvin and Emerson?

Gone missing?

Through Shame no doubt.

This will go down as the most shameful episode in NT ALP history.

gg


----------



## sails (23 January 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> 15 years in the Senate is a great run, time to move on...the noalition of course like to see useless members stick around, Lady Joh, John Howard and Bill O'Chee come to mind.





Wasn't Slipper an MP for longer than your 15 years and yet Gillard promoted him to speaker most likely in the knowledge that he came with baggage.

Nah, you are grasping at straws - doesn't do your credibility any good...

In both instances, it seems Gillard has pulled the strings in an attempt to keep her in power.  I don't see Abbott being so desperate...

And, if Abbott did anything like this you would have him hung and quartered...


----------



## Julia (23 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I reckon this lady would have had the backing of some NT ALP members, in a fair fight against Sen. Crossin.



Agree.  Marion Scrymgour is an aboriginal woman of conviction and substance.


----------



## Whiskers (24 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> If the ALP doesn't split this year, or get Rudd back in to the Lodge, it will be in Opposition for two generations.
> 
> Every man, woman and dog, is sick of this politicking.
> 
> gg




You very wise young grasshopper!

Although, I suspect Julia's ego is prepared to see the party loose rather than let Rudd have another go. Ironically though I think Rudd could make a successful comeback sooner if Julia lost the election as opposed to trying to toss her again.  


Is it possible the territory would rebell and labor loose it's senator there?


----------



## noco (24 January 2013)

I would say Miss Gillard has more on her hands internally than she has with the Coalition and Tony Abbott.

The Labor Party are not a happy bunch of vegemites at the moment.



http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...f-week-of-brawls/story-fn59niix-1226560454673


----------



## Calliope (24 January 2013)

Ah. Now I get it. Julia wants a soul-mate for Tim.




Julia Gillard with her preferred Senate candidate for NT, Nova Peris, and Peris's children Jack, 9, Destiny, 11, and partner Scott Appleton. Picture: Kym Smith Source: The Australian


----------



## noco (24 January 2013)

Mis Gillard is certainly creating a lot of division in the Labor Party. There maybe an implosion any time soon.


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...peris-for-senate/story-fn59niix-1226560824510


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 January 2013)

noco said:


> Mis Gillard is certainly creating a lot of division in the Labor Party. There maybe an implosion any time soon.
> 
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...peris-for-senate/story-fn59niix-1226560824510




From http://newmatilda.com/

Probably the best left wing publication about. Good quality contributors.



> In a November 2000 story in the Sydney Morning Herald entitled "The ALP ‘pet ******’ with no place to go", "Tracker" Tilmouth, an Alice Springs man who was the federal party’s pick to replace Collins in 1998, slammed the "weekend warriors" of the NT party.
> 
> "For the last 20 years we’ve all voted Labor," the SMH article quoted Tilmouth as saying. "They just expected us to vote Labor. It’s a plantation mentality."
> 
> ...




There is a contest between ALP factions in the NT, and throughout Australia.

It will be interesting to see how it pans out.

The usual ABC and ALP suspects such as Mark Colvin and Craig Emerson are strangely silent in their typhoid like voluminous output on Twitter.

Read matilda.com and subscribe if you are a leftie. They deserve to survive. Not afraid to upset the Louis Quinzes of the ALP.

Talking of which, what happened at ICAC today?

I doubt though, just getting back to topic, that Julia Goes to Peris is the answer.


gg


----------



## noco (25 January 2013)

It is all consistant with Labor's past history of stacking candidates to suit thier own purpose irrespect of the candidates ability to handle the job as a Senator. 


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...record-a-reality/story-fnfenwor-1226561272164


----------



## Ijustnewit (25 January 2013)

Well well, we may have the perfect Labor candidate . Following in the footsteps of Thompson and Gillard herself.
Certainly these Labors guys love a good rumour. LOL

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-01-25/nova-peris-rejects-malicious-rumours/4483862


----------



## basilio (26 January 2013)

I  can see why Julia decide to simply demand Nova Peris  is a Senate candidate.

As GG pointed out the Labour machine hasn't go a great record in securing quality indigenous candidates.
Good story n The Age on the subject



> *PM's captain's pick may end a sorry chapter in Labor history*
> 
> 
> Michael Gordon
> ...


----------



## explod (26 January 2013)

Calliope said:


> Ah. Now I get it. Julia wants a soul-mate for Tim.




And which one in particular are you inferring to be the soul mate?


----------



## noco (2 February 2013)

It is not what you know but who you know.



http://www.fogofchaos.com/2013/02/01/peris-the-thought/


----------



## MrBurns (2 February 2013)

Calliope said:


> Ah. Now I get it. Julia wants a soul-mate for Tim.




Do atheists have souls ?


----------



## noco (2 February 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Do atheists have souls ?




Yes of course atheists have soles on the under side of their feet.


----------



## noco (7 February 2013)

Miss Gillard is a ruthless, heartless liar the way she has treated Trish Crossin.

Gillard had a press release draft for Crossin to read supporting her "CAPTAINS PICK" of Ms Peris.

Crossin refused to read it and good on her.



http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...or-trish-crossin/story-fndo1uez-1226572146614


----------



## MrBurns (7 February 2013)

noco said:


> Miss Gillard is a ruthless, heartless liar the way she has treated Trish Crossin.
> Gillard had a press release draft for Crossin to read supporting her "CAPTAINS PICK" of Ms Peris.
> Crossin refused to read it and good on her.
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...or-trish-crossin/story-fndo1uez-1226572146614




Yes she's all of that but I'm starting to think shes even worse on the corruption side of things, to come out later perhaps.


----------



## noco (13 February 2013)

Sorry, origin of the facts about Nova Peris is unknown but presume they are correct.




Great addition to the team...
Some of us thought Bob Carr a terrible choice, but there appears perhaps to be a pattern here.

Julia "BIG~RED" Gillard's latest captain's pick !

Did you know that Nova Peris
*       was not a member of the ALP
*       has lived in Canberra for 15 years
*       previously stated that she would like to get into politics in the NT (hoping someone would ask her), but both major parties ignored her
*       did not know who the father of her first daughter was
*       married the bloke who drew the short straw
*       was known as greased lightning, but not for her sporting prowess
*       was evicted by Cathy Freeman for trashing the house she had generously loaned her
*       was picked up drunk in Darwin mall, having a punch-up with her then husband
*       didn't turn up for a celebrity race the next day as she had a black eye
*       was very unsportsmanlike towards team mates in the Kuala Lumpur Commonwealth Games
*       posed for a nude calendar
*       sponsors Telstra and Novotel withdrew their sponsorships
*       took fellow hockey team members on a fishing trip to Bathurst Island (Charters, exclusive lodge accommodation) and charged it to the NT Government
*       is an arrogant bitch with expectations of living off the public purse.
*       should fit into Julia's team pretty well...
*       Looks like it is a good pick ! + Sound judgement.
Don't you think ?


----------



## chiff (13 February 2013)

Are you disguising your love and admiration for her Noco?


----------



## chops_a_must (25 February 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I reckon this lady would have had the backing of some NT ALP members, in a fair fight against Sen. Crossin.
> 
> 
> 
> gg




Yep.

If they had have appointed Scrymgour, nothing would have been said. It would have been lauded as a good appointment.

But she is a free mind.

Nova has made a motza out of the Feds and the NT government with the stronger futures stuff. Much like that lunatic Bess Price.

Nova has made enemies every where she goes. This will be no different.


----------



## springhill (25 February 2013)

Worth a read.

http://www.fogofchaos.com/2013/02/01/peris-the-thought/


----------



## burglar (25 February 2013)

noco said:


> ... *       didn't turn up for a celebrity race the next day as she had a black eye ...




How could you tell?


----------

